# I need some advice please. New tank, first planted.



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm starting a new 72 gallon bow front planted tank for native fish. I will have in the tank Oscars, bluegill, peacock and large mouth bass, a channel cat, and a pleco. I've been told that a combination of flourite and schultz plant soil would make a reasonable substrate. Is this good? Also, what plants should I avoid having with these species of fish? Lighting? I'll do CO 2 if necessary as well. I really would like to have a healthy and dense tank and would really appreciate any help and advice I can get. Thanks in advance. 

If anyone has some equipment/plants that would accompdate my tank just email me some info. I'll be looking to purchase things as soon as this week.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi bassman,
I have a 72 BF also.
Personally, I think that's waaaaaaay too much fish load.
Even one LM bass is pushing it. And peacock bass are even bigger, no?
penny


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree about the fish load as well. I'm curious, what do you mean by 'native' tank? That fish combination isn't found natively, that I'm aware of.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm glad you posted, because if you really intended on putting all those fish in there, it sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.

Even just the bass would be like Godzilla wiping out your plants with a swish of its tail.

Don't mean to shoot you down. But it doesn't really sound like a good idea. Is it because you are a fisherman and want to see them in a tank?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Large fish and plants are difficult and each of those fish species can get really big. Maybe each of those fish can be a bit big for that tank.

Plan on a Python water changing system. Even with normal water changes it can get to be a chore changing water. If you get really lucky, with very docile tolerant individuals, daily massive water changes will be required to keep the water quality decent.


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, really fast responses! I'm only planning on having these fish while they are small. I am an avid fisherman and plan on releasing the bass when they approach larger size. 

The reference to a "native tank" implies simply that these are fish found locally in freshwater lakes. Here in NY one would not find the peacock and lmb's in the same waters but in Florida they do co-exist. 

Any reccommendations on what type of plants would suffice for this tank?

The blue gills are only an option I'm considering, not too set upon them. I currently do have the Oscars, channel cat, and pleco in a much smaller tank and they are looking foward to a transplant into a larger environment.


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Substrate referrals anyone?


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, so after some consideration (and reading up on some other forums), I may be convinced to avoid housing the large mouth bass. The other species do not grow nearly as large, have a better temperment, and will untimately allow me a greater array of options for my tank. I'm excited to get started (bringing home tank tonight) so I will need the following I'm assuming:

Substrate: mentioned earlier
Lighting: thinking about a T5
Filtration: Going canister with heating in the hose line
Plants: Hoping others can help
Fish Population: Definetes- 1 Blueberry Oscar, 1 firebelly, 1 golden pleco, 1 channel cat. Possibles- 2 Pumpkinseed, 1 yellow perch, 1 peacock bass.

All fish will be under 3 inches.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Just an added note: my brother in law (LMB fisherman also) kept a small LMB in a 55 for a while. The poor fish was very unhappy and B-I-L had a hard time keeping the water clean. If I were you I'd just go with what you have and not add anything else. But I'm not you.

Substrate: I use Fluorite/gravel myself.

PS If you are interested in a used glass canopy for your 72 bowfront shoot me a pm. New ones cost over $90 these days.

and my recommendation for lighting is PCs from ahsupply.com.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

PS again
newt has some 48" lighting for sale on Buy and Sell.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

For plants you'll need very robust and well-rooted plants (maybe best to keep them in pots) since Oscars are notorious for re-arranging on a regular basis. Good potted plants would be very large crypts, swords, arrowleaf, or other very large plant.

You could also tied some epiphytes like anubias or java fern to some large driftwood that the Oscar can't push over easily.

-Dave


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

You have to remember if you release the fish that you have kept in an aquarium they could have developed a disease that could be released into the wild. I have read on another forum people that do native tanks actually use substrate from their area. Mud? For plants they actually try to find only native plants as well. Myself I don't think it is a good idea. Have you thought about a bluegill or crappie?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah the disease thing, too.
bassman, why can't you just conform??? 
Get some nice tropicals and shrimp like all us guys. Then we can better guide you.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

All the right points have already been made, incompatibility, way undersized tank, not releasing captive fish, we all hate to say it but I think all of our first plans were shot down eventually thanks to good old mother nature and her order of things. You're about to learn to why large fish and planted tanks don't work. A wood dominated scape with floating plants, maybe some leaf litter in a huge tank over a couple hundred or a thousand gallons could make this idea work great given the species decide to live cohesively. Aside from all the technical reasons why this won't work well, I think you'll come to find that huge fish in smaller tanks, especially planted, creates a tacky clutter that destroys any chance of creating and enjoying a proper aquascape, whether the fish is a species that destroys all creation and devours all life, or simply floats out in the open all day.

Sounds great for a big fish tank aside from some species incompatibility, but for a 'scaped planted tank, choose the fish as ornamental and be conscious of their effect on the overall scape.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

These tanks by Khanh are my idea of a beautiful tank for large fish, it's truly a natural look that closely mimics most of what see in the wild...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/56552-wild-creek.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/45225-my-natural.html

Or something like this might work on a much larger scale. Sparsely planted for the most part, with some hardy species. http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/4530/20059np7.jpg


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

gorgeous wood & placement on that last one.

How to make a bass happy? You know this: Structure!


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I hate to say I told you so......BassMan you are muy loco :crazy:

P.S. I wont even ask why you used the name Bass Man....all you catch are sunnies :fish:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

crispo dude you scared away the bass man.


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Wouldn't talk very much Crispo, with the exception of that one day with your four bass (one nice), I usually outfish you! Haha.

I love that tank above with the driftwood and plant cover. I would consider something like that for my tank. Understandably my 72 gallon is small in comparison to others but I still would like to maximize it's appearence.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

:hand:


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Luckily for you, size does not matter. It's the layout that counts and the maintenance of the balance that will keep both plants AND livestock happy at the same time. I've seen nano's that blow away 200 g tanks. I shouldnt talk, I'm currently experiencing GSA that I cant seem to get rid of....(Vancat, Bassman and I are actually good friends, so a little trash talk is to be expected. Now the slapping with the fish, I'm sure that was unnecessary, but funny as heck!)

P.S. You out fished me once....let's not get carried away with ourselves.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Let's try a LMB in a nano!!!
:fish2:


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

only if you promise to breed them ound:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

No need for water changes,there won't be room for water.
:-k
Doncha love these smilies?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

here's a pic of my new tank idea....whatta you think?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just stopped by Bassman's house and took a quick pic of his new LMB tank....


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

whew 
man you are brutal!
:brick:


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

omg! You found the one that got away! You see! It's a real whopper of a bass ain't it? LOL


----------

